# ED Reference Material



## dentfam (Feb 11, 2010)

I was hoping that ya'll had some good ideas/examples of reference materials that you use all the time that helps you with ED coding.  
I read the ED Coding Alert, have my CPT book, etc., but I am looking for tricks of the trade that makes it easier.
I am fairly new to ED coding and learn new things every day but am still having difficulty with the difference between 282 vs. 283 and the 283 vs. 284.
Thanks to anyone that may have suggestions.
Kellie


----------



## Rita Bartholomew (Feb 12, 2010)

The Clinical Examples in the back of the CPT book are helpful for distinguishing between the different levels.  We have also used ercoder.com for discussions.


----------

